# Antique Bicycle Locks ... pre-1933



## hoofhearted (Sep 16, 2014)

SPACER BAR

*It's no secret i am fascinated with mechanical things  
whose inner-workings are yet to be revealed.*

*Antique Bicycle Locks ........ Hmmm .....*

SPACER BAR
*Not Mine. *












 *1840 - 1860 Approximate Era.*

SPACER BAR
SPACER BAR


 * TOC-era. Had a Sprocket Lock nearly-identical to this specimen. Traded it  *
*SPACER BAR .................................**to a badge i could not live without.*
*SPACER BAR*
*SPACER BAR*
*SPACER BAR**I miss that li'l lock.*

SPACER BAR


===============================
===============================


----------



## JKT (Sep 16, 2014)

hi, I was trying to Pm you but can't . bricycle said to ask you what you thought my bike is.. its posted under pre 1933 under "does anyone know just what I have here? "  thanks, John


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 16, 2014)

JKT said:


> hi, I was trying to Pm you but can't . bricycle said to ask you what you thought my bike is.. its posted under pre 1933 under "does anyone know just what I have here? "  thanks, John




*John ... tip the top of your monitor backward -- then look in my signature area ...... my e-mail address will appear in light blue.*

............  patric

===================
===================


----------



## JKT (Sep 16, 2014)

hi patric I tried sending a email hope you get it, John


----------



## bike (Sep 16, 2014)

*invisible email*



hoofhearted said:


> *John ... tip the top of your monitor backward -- then look in my signature area ...... my e-mail address will appear in light blue.*
> 
> ............  patric
> 
> ...




to me........


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 16, 2014)

*invisible e-mail*



bike said:


> to me........





*bike ... tip the top of your monitor backwards ... while you are peeping my signature area  at the bottom of this entry.*

It worked for John (Indian bicycle) ... he has already contacted me.


C'mon, Now - Brother Paul .........

........ patric


=================
=================


----------



## bike (Sep 16, 2014)

*Me tinks*



hoofhearted said:


> *bike ... tip the top of your monitor backwards ... while you are peeping my signature area  at the bottom of this entry.*
> 
> It worked for John (Indian bicycle) ... he has already contacted me.
> 
> ...




yee is messin wit I ...or could be my colorblindness....

---------------
OK if I hilight your sig I can see it. 

then I view the source code (below) and I can see it- MOST spammers get thier emails from robots crawling pages looking for things in email format ie
xxx@yz.com

While viewing source, Your email is there is black and white. SO it is like white background with white letters- Humans can't see it but the robot has no problem- so- if you want to cut down on mail from cabers- this is the way to go-BUT it does very little for anti spam in my view. Others may differ





				<blockquote class="signature restore"><div class="signaturecontainer"><i><font size="6"><b> &quot;Look ... I Don't Make This Stuff Up ...... I Just Notice It.&quot;</b></font></i><br />
<br />
<br />
<b>Check Out My Thread  &gt;&gt;&gt; <i>Paint.NET ..... Free Download ... Foto Cleanup and Manipulation</i> &lt;&lt;&lt;  Use CABE Search Feature.</b><br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
<font size="2"><b><font color="#FF0000"><i>I Have De-Activated My C.A.B.E. PM Feature ......</i></font></b></font>  <br />
<b> Will Respond To My E-Mail</b> --- *Now Switching Over To Special Virtual Ink to Thwart Hacksters --- <font size="4"><font color="#F0FFFF">{right here!!!===hoofhearted121@yahoo.com[{====HERE IT iS!W BOLD ADDED}* </font></font><br />
<br />
<br />
<b>Bonafide Member &gt; S.O.T.F.M. -----</b> Sons Of The Flying Merkel .... yeah ... I get tired of explaining it .......<br />
<br />


----------



## invesions (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm going to comment on the lock. This has to be one of the older and more unique locks I've seen. Thanks for sharing! Now I'm going to browse feebay for cool bike lock : )


----------



## velo-vecchio (Sep 17, 2014)

*Here Here, Invisions*

Back to the topic at hand - that Regnier from 1840-1860 is sweet! It almost looks like ivory for the alphabet rings but I'm sure it's polished brass. I've been to swap meets and never come across bike locks. Where did you find yours?


----------



## velo-vecchio (Sep 17, 2014)

maybe you know the era on this one ...


----------

